
How to Become a Hacker - nhc-forum
http://nhc.bijayacharya.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3&sid=62271e67c0eb5d95ec35b81cecda5641
======
cevaris
Feel there is an underlying meaning here.....

------
mchahn
Forum sign-up required.

